# Word of the Day:  Petulant



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2020)

Petulant:

having sudden impatient irritation, peevish, touchy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2020)

Michael's mother is in her eighties, but when anyone disagrees with her, she behaves like a petulant child.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

As a mom I was fair but strict, and so when I said no, the petulance came out.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2020)

After a swinging night out on the town with his colleagues Dexter had quite the hangover and was feeling somewhat petulant.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 27, 2020)

When  my blood sugar gets too low I become  quite petulant.


----------



## RubyK (Aug 27, 2020)

Never knowing how he was going to react, it was difficult to continue a friendship with my petulant neighbor.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

*Our dogs become petulant when they don't get their treats after exercise *


----------



## win231 (Sep 2, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Petulant:
> 
> having sudden impatient irritation, peevish, touchy


ROFLOL!!  The first thing I though of was an unforgettable date 36 years ago.  A co-worker who knew I was recently divorced, suggested I contact a dating service.  They gave me a phone number.  I called her & we met at a restaurant.  She didn't talk much, so I tried to make conversation.  But whatever I said seemed to make her_ "Petulant."_
I asked, "So.....what type of work do you do?"
She frowned & said, "I don't understand why you're asking me such a personal question; why do you want to know that?"
I said, "OK......is it OK if we talk about my job?"  She didn't say anything.
I said, "Well....what do you like to do for recreation?"
She made another nasty face & said, "Why do you want to know that....are you a CIA or FBI agent?"  
I figured I wouldn't say anything else; I'd just finish my sandwich & say goodbye to this psycho.
But after a few minutes, she said, _"Well....are you going to just sit there & not say anything?"_
I burst out laughing & said, "I'm afraid to say anything & make you angry."
She said, "Well, looks like this will be a boring date."
I said, "Oh, no.  It's not boring; I'm finding it hilarious."
That really made her mad.  She said, "Maybe I should leave."
I said, "Great idea."
After she left, a couple at a table near us asked me, "Where did you find her?"


----------

